

Ask HN: DMCA complaint blocks Google result for education.github.com - rebelde

I&#x27;m not sure how this is a legitimate take down request.<p>When I search Google for &quot;education github&quot;, the main page (education.github.com&#x2F;) does not show.  The first result is the &#x2F;contact page.  At the bottom of the search results, there is a link to chillingeffects.org.<p>From what I can understand, the page was blocked because it &quot;facilitated piracy&quot;, not because of a copyright violation on that page.<p>Is this a legitimate use of DMCA?
Did Google do what is was supposed to?
Would Github have been notified???
What keeps somebody from blocking other important pages?<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.chillingeffects.org&#x2F;notice.cgi?sID=1599322<p>This doesn&#x27;t seem right.  Does anybody have any insight?
======
anigbrowl
This looks very much like a clerical. There's a few thousand URLs in that
document relating to multiple claims of infringement (of pay-per-view fight
shows). The vast majority of the URLs point to torrent-sharing or apparent
unauthorized download sites that are a legitimate basis for complaint.

If I were you I'd draw GitHub's attention to it, and let their legal
department dispute the DMCA takedown notice.

